# How to become a profitable or full-time trader



## rogblack (7 September 2017)

I've been trading XAUUSD for four years now. Started with $5k and made $50k in the first three weeks of going live. I've also had my losses and still do. I read from many traders that they are chasing signals, systems, entry points and the holy grail. The laws of trading are pretty simple. If you trade short or scalp you're entering the world of gambling and stress with high triggering and error rates. You also lose sleep and maybe a marriage. But, if you trade long and get into weekly trends you'll achieve returns of 30% a week which can then compound. This then becomes swing trading which imho is the only way to trade to substantial wealth. Then the question you might ask is how to identify long term trends and their entry and closes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2017)

Admire your trading. I did a trading exercise going long on ASX shares about 6-7 years ago on a margin loan. I made 20% gain but slippage and other fees and Time Spent trading convinced me it was not profitable in the end. In other words my day job paid more.

Any comments mate.

gg


----------



## rogblack (7 September 2017)

I stay away from shares. Well I've made some investment but I tended toward safe building stock that did very little like Boral then bought Biota which tanked, then Simavita for the same result. When Silver starts moving I might buy S32 but I prefer to manage my own investing through Forex and only gold. Of course it's heavily manipulated but after awhile you know when they get involved and when they let it run. It's also a very technical chart. Fib's and channels everywhere. Fees and slippage re little concern when you can make a 30% weekly return. Only when trending of course.


----------



## tech/a (7 September 2017)

Fibs and chanels

Eyes glazing over losing interest


----------



## aussiefx (7 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> But, if you trade long and get into weekly trends you'll achieve returns of 30% a week which can then compound. This then becomes swing trading which imho is the only way to trade to substantial wealth. Then the question you might ask is how to identify long term trends and their entry and closes.




Is that a typo or do you genuinely think 30% a week is achievable long term?


----------



## rogblack (7 September 2017)

Only in a weekly trend. yes it is. I've done it many times.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

aussiefx said:


> Is that a typo or do you genuinely think 30% a week is achievable long term?





rogblack said:


> Only in a weekly trend. yes it is. I've done it many times.




I think I may be misunderstanding what is being said here. 

Rog are you saying that you are averaging 30% per week overall, or are you achieving 30% per week only during those weeks where a trend is clearly present?

If the latter, i.e. only when market is trending, approximately how many of those weeks do you typically encounter each year?

What happens during those non trending weeks?

Do you sit out and wait for the next trend? or
Continue to participate with lesser returns or (perhaps) losses?

If you do participate continually, what are your average results for those non trending weeks?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> I think I may be misunderstanding what is being said here.
> 
> Rog are you saying that you are averaging 30% per week overall, or are you achieving 30% per week only during those weeks where a trend is clearly present?
> 
> ...





I often hear similar responses to my claim and experience. I'm quoting 30% on your capital per week in a trending market. So if your cap is $10k you can make $3k and then the same next week if still trending of course. In non performing weeks the price may be forming a consolidation pattern or ranging and that is harder. You are better to wait it out until you can see the pattern confirmation. It may be a pennant or fib fan which are very common in gold chart. This IMHO is the only way to trade forex. Forget the news data. It can strip you naked as the Fed fights the price action.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I often hear similar responses to my claim and experience. I'm quoting 30% on your capital per week in a trending market. So if your cap is $10k you can make $3k and then the same next week if still trending of course. In non performing weeks the price may be forming a consolidation pattern or ranging and that is harder. You are better to wait it out until you can see the pattern confirmation. It may be a pennant or fib fan which are very common in gold chart. This IMHO is the only way to trade forex. Forget the news data. It can strip you naked as the Fed fights the price action.



Okay, so, on average, how many weeks per year are trending weeks where you are able to generate your 30% returns?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> Okay, so, on average, how many weeks per year are trending weeks where you are able to generate your 30% returns?




I couldn't give you an accurate real annual number but have a look at the weekly xauusd chart and see the % of trending weeks v consolidating weeks.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I couldn't give you an accurate real annual number but have a look at the weekly xauusd chart and see the % of trending weeks v consolidating weeks.



Thanks for that.

This latest response of yours, has pretty much confirmed, my earlier reservations, surrounding the integrity of your experiential claims.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> This latest response of yours, has pretty much confirmed, my earlier reservations, surrounding the integrity of your experiential claims.




Would you like me to count the number of trending weeks? It's a mute point I think. Sorry to disappoint. The only thing that matters in fx trading is being in the trend for as long as possible. Do you agree?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> This latest response of yours, has pretty much confirmed, my earlier reservations, surrounding the integrity of your experiential claims.




Here's the answer. There have been 7 weeks of consodilation out of 36 weeks of this year. Usually on an ma.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Would you like me to count the number of trending weeks? It's a mute point I think. Sorry to disappoint. The only thing that matters in fx trading is being in the trend for as long as possible. Do you agree?



I think the word you were looking for is "moot".

We can talk about theoretical approaches as much as we like. You are the one claiming to have "done it many times".

Why would you need to look at a chart to count them? Aren't those weeks of 30% gains, that you claim to have done "many times", already discernibly present in your trading account history (or similar records)?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

You're right about moot. Your username is perfect. On average the trends are four weekly candles long. I'll make a deal with you to your financial advantage. Are you interested?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Here's my deal. If you add me on Skype I will give you an entry point to start trading a trend. Trade it on demo. I'll also give you a lot size to make you 30%. Then I'll give you a close point which might be four weeks later. Deal?


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Here's the answer. There have been 7 weeks of consodilation out of 36 weeks of this year. Usually on an ma.



I haven't looked at the chart, but based upon the events of recent years and the way POG has been reacting, a tendency to trend, more often than not, isn't too surprising.







rogblack said:


> You're right about moot. Your username is perfect. On average the trends are four weekly candles long. I'll make a deal with you to your financial advantage. Are you interested?




Given that the following claim:


rogblack said:


> Only in a weekly trend. yes it is. I've done it many times.



is yet to be substantiated, I will be happily declining your "generous" offer.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Here's my deal. If you add me on Skype I will give you an entry point to start trading a trend. Trade it on demo. I'll also give you a lot size to make you 30%. Then I'll give you a close point which might be four weeks later. Deal?



Would you consider a counter offer that may prove advantageous to your credibility on this forum?

Instead of having me add you to skype, you simply post your entry and exit recommendation, to this forum, in real time (or as close as is reasonably practicable)?

Deal?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

I'll show you one on one as different people have different learning styles and I am a trading coach. Attached is an image of the chart with last two weeks. Lets assume a sell trend started today and you place one (can be multiple) sell trade at a safe margin. The profit is $6800 on a 10k account. You can do this on a demo yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you skype me I'll send you the image. No links allowed here.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2017)

I don't think you need a learning style to show on a chart the beginning of a trade and the end of one.
Weekly chart or other wise. Long or Short.
Your trading highly leveraged.

While I'm a particularly good looking Duck---Ive been told.
You look more like a Gold Coast Used Car salesman than a Trading coach!


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I'll show you one on one as different people have different learning styles and I am a trading coach. Attached is an image of the chart with last two weeks. Lets assume a sell trend started today and you place one (can be multiple) sell trade at a safe margin. The profit is $6800 on a 10k account. You can do this on a demo yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No you most certainly won't be showing anything to me "one on one"!

(I am quite confident that the moderators will be able to assist with any genuine technical difficulty obstructing your posting of images.)

Many traders (i.e. those possessed of actual live trading experience), know all too well, that sensational results achieved on demo accounts, seldom (if ever) translate into reality!

I seem to encounter so terribly many self acclaimed trading "educators" (i.e. mentors, coaches etc.) these days.

And yet I encounter so precious few (if any), consistently profitable traders, of the leveraged OTC derivative products which are typically recommended by such "educators".

This gives rise to the questions:

Where are all the successful past graduates?

Presumably there exists a  growing populace of graduates issuing from the multitudes of trading "educators", so how is it that there are so few members of the general public (if any) personally acquainted with successful (i.e. consistently profitable) past graduates?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Food for thought. I'll try and post a link for you to consider. There is nothing for you to lose. Only experience which is invaluable. Negativity achieves very little other than convincing you of your beliefs. Considering possibilities with an open mind can often open new doors. Maybe don't shoot the messenger but focus on the subject which is 30% profit weekly in a trend.


----------



## McLovin (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Here's the answer. There have been 7 weeks of consodilation out of 36 weeks of this year. Usually on an ma.




Do you know what 30% compounding over 29 weeks is? You're $10k would be ~$20m, and you wouldn't be spruiking your coaching skillz on an internet forum.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2017)

Focus on subject.

Posting a chart which demonstrates a beginning and an end of trade.

Your attempting to sell the sizzle.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> Do you know what 30% compounding over 29 weeks is? You're $10k would be ~$20m, and you wouldn't be spruiking your coaching skillz on an internet forum.




Sure do. I can use Excel


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> Do you know what 30% compounding over 29 weeks is? You're $10k would be ~$20m, and you wouldn't be spruiking your coaching skillz on an internet forum.




Leveraged at 100:1
a 2% move on margin looks fantastic.---if your on the right side. (Example only).

Anyway get the picture.


----------



## McLovin (8 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Leveraged at 100:1
> a 2% move on margin looks fantastic.---if your on the right side. (Example only).




But with 30%/week you'll be a billionaire in under a year. Why bother with leverage?!


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Ok. With a 10k balance one buy lot placed two weeks ago would give you a profit of $6800 or 30% a week. Your margin% would be 400 which imho is a safe level for trading gold.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> But with 30%/week you'll be a billionaire in under a year. Why bother with leverage?!




I've had this posed to me so many times. The answer is Yes. That level of return will make you as wealthy as you want to be. The power of compounding is unbelievable and never taught in school. It's all relative and personal. Some people are happy with a mill. Some want more. Personally at $5mill I would buy bonds AND there is a limit to lots sizes with brokers You can only trade up to 40.00. I demo traded a $5mill account up to $13m in 4 weeks.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I've had this posed to me so many times. The answer is Yes. That level of return will make you as wealthy as you want to be. The power of compounding is unbelievable and never taught in school. It's all relative and personal. Some people are happy with a mill. Some want more. Personally at $5mill I would buy bonds AND there is a limit to lots sizes with brokers You can only trade up to 40.00. I demo traded a $5mill account up to $13m in 4 weeks.



Exactly how many hours, of your "one on one" coaching, can an aspiring trader purchase with the "money" in their demo account?

And, even more importantly, can that demo "money" be used to meet margin calls on live accounts or prevent foreclosure by financiers due to repayment arrears?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> Exactly how many hours, of your "one on one" coaching, can an aspiring trader purchase with the "money" in their demo account?
> 
> And, even more importantly, can that demo "money" be used to meet margin calls on live accounts or prevent foreclosure by financiers due to repayment arrears?




Lol. You're negativity is killing me. You approached me re 30% a week and I've sent you a link to show you 30% a week. I don't think I can do anymore.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

Rog can you tell us what you consider you can expect with your system as far as win/loss % and win/loss ratio? And over how many trades you have derived that data from?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Rog can you tell us what you consider you can expect with your system as far as win/loss % and win/loss ratio? And over how many trades you have derived that data from?




I guess I may not be like a lot of traders as I don't pull my strategy apart. I don't even regard it as a system. I'm not analytical but visual. I just want to know I'm in the trend until it ends and then get out. Start again if the direction changes. Sometimes it will restart after it gains support from an ma. Look back at 2008 when gold went from 700 to 1900 over 36 months. All that mattered was you were in for the ride and could call the massive trend change and then sell down. We then had a 50 week sell down. One trade would have made $120k. As the equity increased you could add more trades. I've learnt that sometimes analysis can cause dumb assumptions and poorly placed trades. I still do it if I ignore my trading signals. There are really only a few important aspects to trading. Having great signals, staying in the trend and not overtrading. Over trading can include trading retracements instead of staying out. Money management and risk is pretty is easy trading gold. There are few shocks like other pairs.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

So, to sum up, you are full of ****?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

And I thought we were having an adult conversation.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> And I thought we were having an adult conversation.



Nah it hasn't mate as you haven't offered anything other than BS. As soon as you can give something solid along the lines of what you recommend you should risk per trade to achieve a 30% increase per week we can get started. Until then you are not worth anything more than ridicule.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

But very profitable.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> But very profitable.



Really? Why have you put out your hat and gone full nickel'n'dime then? Cannot afford that tacky condo in Noosa off your 30% per week?


----------



## McLovin (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> But very profitable.




Your website says you charge $1250 for 9 hours of coaching. My golf coach charges more, and he's not making me a billionaire.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> Your website says you charge $1250 for 9 hours of coaching. My golf coach charges more, and he's not making me a billionaire.




So I'm too cheap or he's too expensive haha. As I said, everything is relative.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

I promise you that you will NOT become a billionaire trading forex. The brokers won't let you trade lots large enough.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I promise you that you will NOT become a billionaire trading forex. The brokers won't let you trade lots large enough.



I never realised that demo accounts were so incredibly restrictive!

But then I very seldom "trade" that way, due to the pointlessness of accumulating a non-current currency!


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Both real and demo are limited to 40 lots.


----------



## satanoperca (8 September 2017)

Hi Rog,

You seem like a genuine type of bloke that is trying to sell your wisdom for a fair price, I have reviewed your website and would like in, how do we start, I will be more than happy putting in say $50K if I can see a guaranteed return of 15% for the year. That is far far below your 30% weekly returns.

Sound like a deal, I don't need to be a millionaire, not like those other millionaires on this site that are only jealous of your success. Ie Cynic and Trembling Man


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Both real and demo are limited to 40 lots.



You are clearly lacking basic market knowledge. 
There are about 300,000 GC futures traded a day on Globex. You could hit the market and get 40 contracts over 1-3 price levels every few seconds. At 40 contracts every few seconds that's 5 mil per trade. How much do you need?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

satanoperca said:


> Hi Rog,
> 
> You seem like a genuine type of bloke that is trying to sell your wisdom for a fair price, I have reviewed your website and would like in, how do we start, I will be more than happy putting in say $50K if I can see a guaranteed return of 15% for the year. That is far far below your 30% weekly returns.
> 
> Sound like a deal, I don't need to be a millionaire, not like those other millionaires on this site that are only jealous of your success. Ie Cynic and Trembling Man




I grew up in the PNG Highlands so I am down to earth and realistic. My experience there showed me that a population can live very simply but also happy and culture rich. At the same time BHP were silting up the magnificent Fly River which I used to fly over to school. My goal as a trader is not to achieve an incredible amount of money but enough to live a happy life on the Noosa River. I don't make claims to attract clients but to share my experience. I'd like to teach young kids how to trade because no one with a laptop and internet needs to live in poverty or be short of money with a bit of knowledge. In our society we have a lot of debt stress and of course suicide due to financial loss. The government is worried about our debt levels. I know that forex can be traded with a starting capital of $500 and compounded by staying in the trend. Whether it makes 10/20 or 30% a week is only relative. The fact is it can make a living and can be compounded. If a man is down on his luck after say a stint in the family court he can live in a vehicle for a period and trade to recover. There are many people in this position. YouTube has any channels of people who did not survive the GFC and more of that is coming.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

What a damnable shame!

All those suicides that might have been prevented, if only someone had taught those poor forlorn souls about the existence of the forex market and the possibilities it presents!!!

But then the question arises, who is on the losing side of all those winning trades?


----------



## satanoperca (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I grew up in the PNG Highlands so I am down to earth and realistic. My experience there showed me that a population can live very simply but also happy and culture rich. At the same time BHP were silting up the magnificent Fly River which I used to fly over to school. My goal as a trader is not to achieve an incredible amount of money but enough to live a happy life on the Noosa River. I don't make claims to attract clients but to share my experience. I'd like to teach young kids how to trade because no one with a laptop and internet needs to live in poverty or be short of money with a bit of knowledge. In our society we have a lot of debt stress and of course suicide due to financial loss. The government is worried about our debt levels. I know that forex can be traded with a starting capital of $500 and compounded by staying in the trend. Whether it makes 10/20 or 30% a week is only relative. The fact is it can make a living and can be compounded. If a man is down on his luck after say a stint in the family court he can live in a vehicle for a period and trade to recover. There are many people in this position. YouTube has any channels of people who did not survive the GFC and more of that is coming.




All sounds great, but do you accept my offer?


----------



## skc (8 September 2017)

cynic said:


> I never realised that demo accounts were so incredibly restrictive!
> 
> But then I very seldom "trade" that way, due to the pointlessness of accumulating a non-current currency!




Why accumulate non-current currency when you can just make a deposit up to $10m?

Indeed I am going to make a withdrawal of $9.9m tonight so I can spend my virtual money!

With $100k left compounding @ 30% a week I think I will be OK in a few months.





Wait... why is the demo account so restrictive? Why limit my account to $10m? I want to dream bigger!!!


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2017)

So someone down on their luck should risk their only $500 while living in a car?

People like this fool should be stoned in the city square each Sunday. Along with the fraudulent homoeopathy practitioners.

Dude you have nothing. No understanding of risk or ruin. From you post in other threads little experience of trading long term to survive. Little understanding of risk to reward. Clearly no sane or proper use of leverage. You cannot show any meaningful trading stats.

At best you a product of a short term bull market. And just like bulls when they have gone there is just one thing left,


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

I'll let you trade your money.


----------



## galumay (8 September 2017)

Clearly my goals for absolute performance in my portfolios are far too conservative. I am so glad you have created this thread and made me aware of how much better my performance could be if I just paid you to teach me the secrets to making a 30% return on my capital every week.

Please be aware most posters and members on this forum are crooks and shysters, they will try to extract your secrets free of charge, ignore them and take my money, please.

I was about to hook a hose up to the exhaust of the broken down car I am living in, but now I know I can be a billionaire by the end of the year - its better than finding jeebus.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

skc said:


> Why accumulate non-current currency when you can just make a deposit up to $10m?
> 
> Indeed I am going to make a withdrawal of $9.9m tonight so I can spend my virtual money!
> 
> ...





You've lost me. The comment was made in respect to 30% return and lot size limits.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> Your website says you charge $1250 for 9 hours of coaching. My golf coach charges more, and he's not making me a billionaire.




But I haven't seen you on the circuit either!?


----------



## aussiefx (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Both real and demo are limited to 40 lots.




What are you blithering on about?!

Do you have any idea how idiotic you're looking? 

I have one question, why haven't you taken even $1,000 and used your 30% return a week and walked away a multi millionaire? Even stop at $2 million if you're not interested in money.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

galumay said:


> Clearly my goals for absolute performance in my portfolios are far too conservative. I am so glad you have created this thread and made me aware of how much better my performance could be if I just paid you to teach me the secrets to making a 30% return on my capital every week.
> 
> Please be aware most posters and members on this forum are crooks and shysters, they will try to extract your secrets free of charge, ignore them and take my money, please.
> 
> I was about to hook a hose up to the exhaust of the broken down car I am living in, but now I know I can be a billionaire by the end of the year - its better than finding jeebus.



Now now! Let's not get ahead of ourselves!

It's not every week, only the trendy ones!

And don't forget to make some allowance for that pesky 40 lot limit!

Who the bejebus is jeebus? Should I be looking for him/her? Is he/she a grandmaster forex trader also? 

Anyway, can anybody tell me when the exchange rate, for conversion of demo account balances into real dollars, is set to rise, because it's been stagnant for as many years as I can remember ,and never, ever,  seems to shift away from zero!

(So frustrating! Maybe jeebus will have some helpful suggestions!)


----------



## Betavegeta (8 September 2017)

30% a week?? I'd be ecstatic with 30% a year.

Nice work man


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Why waste time on a forum trolling?


aussiefx said:


> What are you blithering on about?!
> 
> Do you have any idea how idiotic you're looking?
> 
> I have one question, why haven't you taken even $1,000 and used your 30% return a week and walked away a multi millionaire? Even stop at $2 million if you're not interested in money.




Thank for your negative comment. It achieved nothing today.


----------



## aussiefx (8 September 2017)

You're spouting utter nonsense. Max 40 lots? 

Perhaps if you had 1 ounce of credibility you wouldn't be getting so many questions.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

aussiefx said:


> You're spouting utter nonsense. Max 40 lots?
> 
> Perhaps if you had 1 ounce of credibility you wouldn't be getting so many questions.



Is credibility sold in fluid, troy or fine ounces?

And how much, in demo account dollars, would be required to purchase just one ounce?


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Betavegeta said:


> 30% a week?? I'd be ecstatic with 30% a year.
> 
> Nice work man




You can do it. Simple rules.


----------



## CanOz (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> You can do it. Simple rules.




List the rules, i'll code them up and we'll se how we go over the last 'n' years...if i don't have the instrument because its some synthetic index, then i'll get my mate Quant to do it, he's got those sythetics and trades them with algoes using ProRealTime....

On to you mon ami!


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Still ignored CanOz. I think you might need a hobby?


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Still ignored CanOz. I think you might need a hobby?



ahahahahaha

yes get a hobby u lazy bum Canoz 



CanOz said:


> List the rules, i'll code them up and we'll se how we go over the last 'n' years...if i don't have the instrument because its some synthetic index, then i'll get my mate Quant to do it, he's got those sythetics and trades them with algoes using ProRealTime....
> 
> On to you mon ami!


----------



## McLovin (9 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> But I haven't seen you on the circuit either!?




He's got me down to hitting off 6. I'd say that's worth a few billion.


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

awesome. I need to talk to him


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> He's got me down to hitting off 6. I'd say that's worth a few billion.



All up, how many demo account dollars did it cost you for all that coaching?


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

lol Cynic? You're such a hater.


----------



## McLovin (9 September 2017)

cynic said:


> All up, how many demo account dollars did it cost you for all that coaching?




$55m, but I negotiated it down from $75m, so a win.


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> lol Cynic? You're such a hater.



Thanks for the feedback. 
This seems like one of those rare occasions when I find myself in agreement with something you've posted.

There are certain posters that I just loovvveeee to hate!

Congratulations on having made the grade by adding yourself to their ranks!


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)




----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I know that forex can be traded with a starting capital of $500 and compounded by staying in the trend. Whether it makes 10/20 or 30% a week is only relative. The fact is it can make a living and can be compounded. If a man is down on his luck after say a stint in the family court he can live in a vehicle for a period and trade to recover..




I legit cannot believe you actually said that. 

What time is the stoning? I'd like to buy a bag.


----------



## cynic (10 September 2017)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> I legit cannot believe you actually said that.
> 
> What time is the stoning? I'd like to buy a bag.



Like so many others that came before , just another...


----------



## crackajack (11 September 2017)

Hey Rog bro, where is the link to the website. T


----------



## crackajack (11 September 2017)

I have 1000$ cash and I need to make money fast


----------



## crackajack (11 September 2017)

Interestin review Rog bro. https://www.forexfraud.com/binary-options-reviews/rboptions-review.html


----------



## crackajack (11 September 2017)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> I legit cannot believe you actually said that.
> 
> What time is the stoning? I'd like to buy a bag.



I'll throw a few in too just for the hell of it lol


----------



## cynic (11 September 2017)

crackajack said:


> I have 1000$ cash and I need to make money fast



Contrary to the assurances of various FX demo account coaches, Deborah Harry insists that......is free!


----------



## lindsayf (14 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I grew up in the PNG Highlands so I am down to earth and realistic. ...........In our society we have a lot of debt stress and of course suicide due to financial loss. The government is worried about our debt levels. I know that forex can be traded with a starting capital of $500 and compounded by staying in the trend. Whether it makes 10/20 or 30% a week is only relative. The fact is it can make a living and can be compounded. If a man is down on his luck after say a stint in the family court he can live in a vehicle for a period and trade to recover. There are many people in this position.?......




That is seriously good comedy!!
Kudos for top class trolling and capacity to keep a digitally dead pan face.


----------



## cynic (14 September 2017)

lindsayf said:


> That is seriously good comedy!!
> Kudos for top class trolling and capacity to keep a digitally dead pan face.



Was that what this was all about?

And here I was believing that he was here to teach everyone how they could start...


----------



## Johny5 (29 September 2017)

Wow! what a tirade, Rog obviously didn't enjoy his time on ASM, as shown in his video "Aussie Stock Forum haters"  I thought maybe you guys were being a bit harsh on Rog, because on the odd occasion I have earned more than 10% in a day (usually lose half of it the next day), well 10% X 5 Days, that's 50% in a week so 30% per week on the odd occasion could be possible. 

So I thought I would have a look at Roger's web site and videos for myself. In his video "Forex account doubled in 2 days" 
He shows how he has doubled his money in 2 days on a DEMO account (see screen shot) he says “don’t believe anybody that says you can’t make a conservative 30% a week and compound it every week”




What the hell is he on about, anyone could open two Demo accounts, pick a pair, go short on one and long on the other and hey presto either way the market moves you are a hero.

I looked at the "My Real Account - GoMarkets 598213" link on his website http://www.myfxbook.com/members/rbforextrader/mt4-598213/2263590 to check his real profits and to my dismay instead of seeing his millions mounting up I seem to be looking at a loss of -A$0.25. Surly their must be a mistake (or maybe I'm using myfxbook incorrectly) Rog should report the discrepancy to myfxbook. 






What more can I say except that I will be launching my new training and coaching platform next week, its called 'How you can make 10% on your money every day', even when your sailing around on your Yacht.


----------



## cynic (29 September 2017)

Johny5 said:


> Wow! what a tirade, Rog obviously didn't enjoy his time on ASM, as shown in his video "Aussie Stock Forum haters"  I thought maybe you guys were being a bit harsh on Rog, because on the odd occasion I have earned more than 10% in a day (usually lose half of it the next day), well 10% X 5 Days, that's 50% in a week so 30% per week on the odd occasion could be possible.
> 
> So I thought I would have a look at Roger's web site and videos for myself. In his video "Forex account doubled in 2 days"
> He shows how he has doubled his money in 2 days on a DEMO account (see screen shot) he says “don’t believe anybody that says you can’t make a conservative 30% a week and compound it every week”
> ...




The stats on that myfxbook page suggest that there is approximately 41% in unrealised profit on that account.

However, as you have rightly mentioned, it is far too easy, for a person to simply trade the same instrument, in opposite directions, on separate accounts, and then simply present the winning account.
It is for that reason, my preference is for live calls before the trade has had opportunity to come to fruition.

Anyway, one trade does not a guru maketh!

Edit: I forgot to mention, the most important piece of advice I can offer on this topic, is...!


----------



## Johny5 (29 September 2017)

Thanks cynic, I thought I must have been reading myfxbook incorrectly, I wasn't looking at the equity, the fx platforms are unfamiliar to me as I only trade stocks and options. 

I might have another look in a week or so to see Roger's fortune mounting up.


----------



## cynic (29 September 2017)

Johny5 said:


> ...
> I might have another look in a week or so to see Roger's fortune mounting up.



I am sure that many others will be joining you in that particular audience. The only question being the longevity (or lack thereof) of the performance.

But, whatever else you might choose to do, make sure that you...
!


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 September 2017)

Johny5 said:


> Wow! what a tirade, Rog obviously didn't enjoy his time on ASM, as shown in his video "Aussie Stock Forum haters"



Nice sleuth work Cynic. Isn't it a criminal offence to make false representations in order to defraud a victim?


----------



## cynic (29 September 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Nice sleuth work Cynic. Isn't it a criminal offence to make false representations in order to defraud a victim?



One might have hoped for some legal protection from an aspiring...

Examination of the contents of the PDS for any major OTC CFD provider, offering their services within Australia, alerts one to the tragic fact that the Australian financial regulators have been thoroughly remiss in the performance of their duties.


----------



## OmegaTrader (12 October 2017)

Google is definitely watching me. :s

I googled "aussiestock im a wannabe"

How the hell did it pick up on a video with 92 views.

Had a good laugh from this. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## cynic (13 October 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Google is definitely watching me. :s
> 
> I googled "aussiestock im a wannabe"
> 
> ...



...pretty much says it all!


----------



## tech/a (13 October 2017)

That video is a shocker

This guy needs a marketing manager
A stylist and a media manager.

All easily affordable on 30% profit a week.

What you see is often what you get.
Don’t want it!


----------



## cynic (13 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> That video is a shocker
> 
> This guy needs a marketing manager
> A stylist and a media manager.
> ...



That may well be true of those embarking on a quest for...


----------



## tech/a (13 October 2017)

Cynic

You just need an agent!


----------



## cynic (13 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Cynic
> 
> You just need an agent!



Yes!

A... ...no less!


----------



## tech/a (13 October 2017)

Disney have been good for me over the years.


----------



## cynic (13 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Disney have been good for me over the years.




Yes! Walt certainly has been very kind to..
 ... across the globe!


----------



## tech/a (13 October 2017)

Only one Daffy!


----------



## cynic (13 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Only one Daffy!



In that case, then, there's really only...!


----------



## Johny5 (27 April 2018)

Hey just checked up on Rog to see what he is doing with his Billions $. It seems that he was only joking, his videos on Youtube are in the "Comedy" Category, and I was looking forward to a cruse in his Luxury Yacht.


----------



## cynic (27 April 2018)

Johny5 said:


> Hey just checked up on Rog to see what he is doing with his Billions $. It seems that he was only joking, his videos on Youtube are in the "Comedy" Category, and I was looking forward to a cruse in his Luxury Yacht.



Did you happen to check in on his account/s' performance on myfxbook?

Looks like there may have been one or two sizable bumps in the road to riches.

Some traders might even consider such experience to be the stuff of...


----------



## Johny5 (2 May 2018)

cynic said:


> Did you happen to check in on his account/s' performance on myfxbook?
> 
> Looks like there may have been one or two sizable bumps in the road to riches




Yes I had a bit of a look, more than a few bumps. But if you look at his numerous meandering almost unintelligible video posts (actually I recommend only looking at them after taking an appropriate amount of mind altering substances) he brushes off the losses as his guru coach teachings of how not to trade, as usual all wins and losses are on demo accounts so he can pick and chose the ones to show.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> While I'm a particularly good looking Duck---Ive been told.
> You look more like a Gold Coast Used Car salesman than a Trading coach!



Good shot.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 May 2018)

Can't you guys tell the difference between a malicious spam/deception campaign and someone who is blathering and deceiving himself?   I think you should all should stop bullying a guy who is obviously an easy target and leave that for the sophisticated spammers.

It was very obvious right from the start this was a benign _blah_ thread.  That's not a threat to anyone.  Just ignore it if you don't like it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2018)

These types of people require ridicule to deter lying and deceitfulness and oh yeah I am going to comment whenever I feel like it. Within the forum guidelines of course.


----------



## greggles (2 May 2018)

Looks like Rog's life is just never-ending drama. First it's the haters at ASF, now he's being harassed because he traded forex with someone's ex-wife.



Why Rog, why?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 May 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> These types of people require ridicule to deter lying and deceitfulness and oh yeah I am going to comment whenever I feel like it. Within the forum guidelines of course.



This guy Rog is clearly deluded and on the edge.  If you wanna push him over, that's your choice.  He's unstable and it's not a good idea to poke.


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Johny5 said:


> Yes I had a bit of a look, more than a few bumps. But if you look at his numerous meandering almost unintelligible video posts (actually I recommend only looking at them after taking an appropriate amount of mind altering substances) he brushes off the losses as his guru coach teachings of how not to trade, as usual all wins and losses are on demo accounts so he can pick and chose the ones to show.



I found it interesting that he made a 5K deposit into one of his trading accounts on 26 Jan 2018, which coincides with the date he uploaded a youtube video, in which he declared his intention to discontinue the practice of posting to youtube.

Could these two coincident events be somehow related?

Could the occurence of the 93.2% drawdown, that same month, be a contributing factor? 
Is further investigation able to yield answers to these captivating questions?
This sounds like a job for the...


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> This guy Rog is clearly deluded and on the edge.  If you wanna push him over, that's your choice.  He's unstable and it's not a good idea to poke.



I suppose it could come down to the question of whether its more helpful, or hurtful, to push one to the...


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> These types of people require ridicule to deter lying and deceitfulness and oh yeah I am going to comment whenever I feel like it. Within the forum guidelines of course.



Oh but wysiwyg!
Don't you want to...?


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Looks like Rog's life is just never-ending drama. First it's the haters at ASF, now he's being harassed because he traded forex with someone's ex-wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Why Rog, why?




He might have been considerably safer, if only he'd confined himself to the comforts of congress with...


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2018)

Who cares!


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Can't you guys tell the difference between a malicious spam/deception campaign and someone who is blathering and deceiving himself?   I think you should all should stop bullying a guy who is obviously an easy target and leave that for the sophisticated spammers.
> 
> It was very obvious right from the start this was a benign _blah_ thread.  That's not a threat to anyone.  Just ignore it if you don't like it.



According to Rog, some people did avail themselves of his services.
So I wonder if those whom, trusting in his coaching, traded throughout the periods he experienced sizable drawdowns on his accounts, would agree with your usage of the word benign.

That 93.2% drawdown would have been enough to give many an aspiring trader...


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Good shot.



Sounds very much like...


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> Who cares!



Perhaps.....do.


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2018)

So he’s playing to a packed house!


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> So he’s playing to a packed house!



So where is this particular house located?

Could it be in...?


----------



## Country Lad (2 May 2018)

Thanks guys, not having been here for a while I just read through the whole thread which was good for a lot of laughs.  Benign?  No this guy may well have caused a few naive and unsuspecting suckers to lose a lot of money.


----------



## cynic (2 May 2018)

Country Lad said:


> Thanks guys, not having been here for a while I just read through the whole thread which was good for a lot of laughs.  Benign?  No this guy may well have caused a few naive and unsuspecting suckers to lose a lot of money.



Hopefully this thread will prove a useful cautionary tale, to the general populace, to be more circumspect, lest they get...


----------



## sasch (3 May 2018)

I didn't think it was possible, but this thread might just top the Bill Stacy thread for laughs.

Rog, your LinkedIn makes for interesting reading. Direct Marketing, real estate course 2014, and
Sunshine Coast Businesses For Sale Website started in 2014 which now leads to a parked domain. Hmm...


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

sasch said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but this thread might just top the Bill Stacy thread for laughs.
> 
> Rog, your LinkedIn makes for interesting reading. Direct Marketing, real estate course 2014, and
> Sunshine Coast Businesses For Sale Website started in 2014 which now leads to a parked domain. Hmm...



So where did that domain get parked, I wonder!
Could it have been on the...?


----------



## Johny5 (3 May 2018)

cynic said:


> Hopefully this thread will prove a useful cautionary tale, to the general populace, to be more circumspect



I couldn't agree more, every so often I come across some poor sole who has wasted (or are wasting) a lot of time and money on various systems, seminars or so called trading coaches. One of them, a businessmen spent $25K on a trading system then paid huge fees for coaching, he and his wife let their business languish while they clocked up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt using the system, they were so convinced by the coach that it was a winner that they kept pouring money in, even tried to get me to buy in. Eventually they gave up, luckily they were able to save what was left of their legitimate business.

Hopefully these sort of threads show up in Google searches to deter would be punters from scam coaches and get rich quick schemes. By all means have a look, a good system or coach could help in making regular stable profits and minimise losses in the markets, but always do your due diligence before parting with any of your hard earned. I always ask, "Why are you wasting your time selling your system to me for only X$ when you could be making millions using the system yourself?"


----------



## greggles (3 May 2018)

Johny5 said:


> Hopefully these sort of threads show up in Google searches to deter would be punters from scam coaches and get rich quick schemes.




That's a good point. The title of this thread is something that people might type into Google if they were trying to become a profitable or full-time trader. It may well come up in the search results as you suggest.

To anyone who has arrived here via a Google search, you should also take the time to read the How to identify an investment scam thread. The financial services industry is filled with scammers and snake oil salesmen. Always do your due diligence before you hand over any money to anyone who promises to make you money trading financial markets.


----------



## Darc Knight (3 May 2018)

Yes, thanks to those in this thread for exposing this guy and thus protecting the more naive and vulnerable. This shows the value of Forums and there potential to do good. Thanks guys.

Back on topic. I'll prove money can be made thanks to Rog. I'm selling bags of rocks for the stoning. Retiring after. Thanks Rog!


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2018)

I note not one client has responded here?

Doubt that there was too many


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

Johny5 said:


> I couldn't agree more, every so often I come across some poor sole who has wasted (or are wasting) a lot of time and money on various systems, seminars or so called trading coaches. One of them, a businessmen spent $25K on a trading system then paid huge fees for coaching, he and his wife let their business languish while they clocked up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt using the system, they were so convinced by the coach that it was a winner that they kept pouring money in, even tried to get me to buy in. Eventually they gave up, luckily they were able to save what was left of their legitimate business.
> 
> Hopefully these sort of threads show up in Google searches to deter would be punters from scam coaches and get rich quick schemes. By all means have a look, a good system or coach could help in making regular stable profits and minimise losses in the markets, but always do your due diligence before parting with any of your hard earned. I always ask, "Why are you wasting your time selling your system to me for only X$ when you could be making millions using the system yourself?"



As an observer, like yourself, it can at times be frustrating watching all that money being poured into, and washed away by...


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Yes, thanks to those in this thread for exposing this guy and thus protecting the more naive and vulnerable. This shows the value of Forums and there potential to do good. Thanks guys.
> 
> Back on topic. I'll prove money can be made thanks to Rog. I'm selling bags of rocks for the stoning. Retiring after. Thanks Rog!



The problem with too much stoning, is that it tends to make people...


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

greggles said:


> That's a good point. The title of this thread is something that people might type into Google if they were trying to become a profitable or full-time trader. It may well come up in the search results as you suggest.
> 
> To anyone who has arrived here via a Google search, you should also take the time to read the How to identify an investment scam thread. The financial services industry is filled with scammers and snake oil salesmen. Always do your due diligence before you hand over any money to anyone who promises to make you money trading financial markets.



Further to this truly sagacious advice, be distrustful of claims, so extraordinarily wondrous, that the marketed product can be expected to exist...


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> I note not one client has responded here?
> 
> Doubt that there was too many



Perhaps, some are, as yet, reluctant to say...


----------



## Darc Knight (6 May 2018)

So there are no shortcuts and the only way to really do this is to slowly build a portfolio of Stocks through good analysis, or use Index Funds and go for the long term??? The rest is too much like Gambling? Inside information aside of course.


----------



## Triathlete (6 May 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> So there are no shortcuts and the only way to really do this is to slowly build a portfolio of Stocks through good analysis, or use Index Funds and go for the long term??? The rest is too much like Gambling? Inside information aside of course.



I agree with you that there are no shortcuts to becoming a successful trader or investor.

As far as your comment about gambling I have to disagree and it is more about understanding the risk and reward of each trade you take.


----------



## Darc Knight (6 May 2018)

Triathlete said:


> I agree with you that there are no shortcuts to becoming a successful trader or investor.
> 
> As far as your comment about gambling I have to disagree and it is more about understanding the risk and reward of each trade you take.



Thanks Triathlete. They were more questions rather than statements. I don't pretend to know anywhere near as much as you guys. My training wheels are well and truly still affixed. I am amazed at the level of knowledge in here.


----------



## cynic (6 May 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> So there are no shortcuts and the only way to really do this is to slowly build a portfolio of Stocks through good analysis, or use Index Funds and go for the long term??? The rest is too much like Gambling? Inside information aside of course.



Those are worthy questions. Like yourself, I recognise the importance of being circumspect so as not to be unwittingly seduced by the...


----------



## cynic (6 May 2018)

Triathlete said:


> I agree with you that there are no shortcuts to becoming a successful trader or investor.
> 
> As far as your comment about gambling I have to disagree and it is more about understanding the risk and reward of each trade you take.



Some might agree, others might argue that...


----------



## cynic (6 May 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Thanks Triathlete. They were more questions rather than statements. I don't pretend to know anywhere near as much as you guys. My training wheels are well and truly still affixed. I am amazed at the level of knowledge in here.



It is truly wonderous to behold. There are so many singers and so many songs sung. And amongst the singers there are some singing the...


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 May 2018)

Okay cynic that is a considerable bombardment of youtube crappy songs. The message is through.


----------



## cynic (6 May 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Okay cynic that is a considerable bombardment of youtube crappy songs. The message is through.



Oh Yeah! Is that what you really think!  Then cop this for a...
!

Edit: I forgot to mention these may be found in abundance in...


----------



## Triathlete (7 May 2018)

cynic said:


> Those are worthy questions. Like yourself, I recognise the importance of being circumspect so as not to be unwittingly seduced by the...





Circumspect.....wary or unwilling to take risks.

When people talk like this it tells me that they do not have the knowledge or the skill set required to be successful in the markets.   When you understand this you can have confidence in your ability to make all the money you like in the markets....Smart traders understand when they should be in a particular market  and when they should not and so will take calculated position and be successful....


----------



## cynic (7 May 2018)

Triathlete said:


> Circumspect.....wary or unwilling to take risks.
> 
> When people talk like this it tells me that they do not have the knowledge or the skill set required to be successful in the markets.   When you understand this you can have confidence in your ability to make all the money you like in the markets....Smart traders understand when they should be in a particular market  and when they should not and so will take calculated position and be successful....



Well that sounds very much like an admonsihment coupled with a recommendation to...!


----------



## Triathlete (7 May 2018)

cynic said:


> Well that sounds very much like an admonsihment coupled with a recommendation to...!




Yes exactly....without knowledge and the proper skill set than you are definately gambling with your money..!!


----------



## cynic (7 May 2018)

Triathlete said:


> Yes exactly....without knowledge and the proper skill set than you are definately gambling with your money..!!



Sounds like an apt description of what happens when one succumbs to the...


----------

